# Drug section



## µCeph (Jun 27, 2019)

A drug forum would be interesting. We have all other kinds of dumb unrelated shit so might as well


----------



## Splendid (Jun 27, 2019)

Instead of posting about awesome drug things like how much you love to engage in unprotected anal sex with hobos in restroom stalls while after sharing heroin needles with the homeless or whatever awesome drug "culture" stuff you have in mind, why don't you do what your fellow druggies at Vice are doing and kill yourself? You've got the drugs right there, just take 'em all and drift away forever...


----------



## µCeph (Jun 27, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Instead of posting about awesome drug things like how much you love to engage in unprotected anal sex with hobos in restroom stalls while after sharing heroin needles with the homeless or whatever awesome drug "culture" stuff you have in mind, why don't you do what your fellow druggies at Vice are doing and kill yourself? You've got the drugs right there, just take 'em all and drift away forever...


i took all the weed pills but im not dead yet how do i overdose


----------



## Splendid (Jun 27, 2019)

> Let's make a drug section
> So that I can talk about weed
Dude, there's a drunk/high thread.


----------



## µCeph (Jun 27, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> > Let's make a drug section
> > So that I can talk about weed
> Dude, there's a drunk/high thread.


I'm actually mainly interested in psychs


----------



## Splendid (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## FemalePresident (Jun 28, 2019)

I won't allow a crackhouse section here !!


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 28, 2019)

Wasd 123 said:


> I'm actually mainly interested in psychs


Well, I suppose that's less bad. Hashish is the devil's weed. Only opoids even approach it in terms of pure evil.

Maybe we could have something like Erowid, but only for good drugs that decent motivated citizens use, like amphetamines and cocaine?


----------



## Splendid (Jun 28, 2019)

So basically only things that the Nazis used?
Why does it always end up back at Nazis or commies on KF?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 28, 2019)

Just make a general discussion thread, maybe? It doesn't make sense that there should be a whole subforum for drug discussion. Don't get me wrong, I've done the pots and the marching powders and traipsed through the metaverse with the clockwork elves etc., but it's really not that interesting of a discussion to have.

Just do your drugs, man.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 28, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So basically only things that the Nazis used?
> Why does it always end up back at Nazis or commies on KF?


Actually, those are just drugs that people who aren't deadbeats use. I was disappointed to find that Stalin had used some opoids, but he was very old by the 40s and understandably had a few aches and pains.


----------



## UW 411 (Jun 28, 2019)

Only narcs make threads like these, nice try FBI.

SWIM ain't falling for such obvious bait!


----------



## Splendid (Jun 28, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Actually, those are just drugs that people who aren't deadbeats use. I was disappointed to find that Stalin had used some opoids, but he was very old by the 40s and understandably had a few aches and pains.


Why are you disappointed? Taking luxuries for yourself is perfectly in character for Soviet leadership.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 28, 2019)

Just post on Shroomery like the other degenerates.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 28, 2019)

Fuck off DEA.


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 28, 2019)

Kill yourself.
Drugs are bad.


----------



## Megaroad (Jun 28, 2019)

Wasd 123 said:


> i took all the weed pills but im not dead yet how do i overdose



>Trying to sound cool over THC capsules

Must be summer break.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 28, 2019)

Fuck a drug use section, give me one for drug addict cows


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 28, 2019)

isn't that what deep thoughts is? I just assumed everyone was stoned...


----------



## Vampirella (Jun 28, 2019)

FemalePresident said:


> I won't allow a crackhouse section here !!


That's going to bring down the property value.

Seriously go post on 420 chan or whatever.


----------



## µCeph (Jun 28, 2019)

Megaroad said:


> >Trying to sound cool over THC capsules
> 
> Must be summer break.





Nekromantik2 said:


> That's going to bring down the property value.
> 
> Seriously go post on 420 chan or whatever.


they're a bunch of dumb wooks i dont wanna talk to them


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 29, 2019)

Wasd 123 said:


> they're a bunch of dumb wooks i dont wanna talk to them


That's because anybody who wants to talk about drugs instead of just doing them and enjoying the high is a dumb wook, buddy.


----------



## moonman1488 (Jun 29, 2019)

The drug forum on Something Awful is the most pathetic board they have. It's half people being autistic about using drugs, half addicts chronicling their spiral to eventual death. No thanks.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 29, 2019)

hemolyzer said:


> The drug forum on Something Awful is the most pathetic board they have. It's half people being autistic about using drugs, half addicts chronicling their spiral to eventual death. No thanks.


"No but seriously I hurt my back really bad and the doctors forced oxycodone onto me and then I just had to switch to heroin and meth and klonopin and 12 beers a day!! Wanna hear about how I don't eat, can't shit, and nobody wants to associate with me?!"


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 1, 2019)

No thanks, I read the farms to get away from work.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 13, 2019)

A certain British gaming forum had a drugs section that degenerated into a single chat thread. 

I suspect that this would happen here if such a board were made.


----------

